

Show HN: In-store ads - ads for your store, on your own store - hsuresh

Hi HN,
     Would love your feedback on in-store ads that we just launched. In-store ads are just like display ads, they are ads for your store, on your own store. Let us know what you think about it.
url: http://www.nudgespot.com/instoreads
======
Jeremy1026
I think you may want to tweak your copy a bit. So many uses of the words "ad"
and "store" that I didn't know what you were talking about by the end of your
spiel.

~~~
hsuresh
Thank you. I will. Let me try to rephrase the text a bit.

------
ghettoeinstein
link is broken

~~~
hsuresh
Thanks, fixed now. Clickable link:

<http://www.nudgespot.com/instoreads>

